# Demasoni & Plants



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience keeping plants in their demasoni tank? Are they as hard on plants as other mbuna? I've got my tank set up and I'm ordering the demasoni as soon as the tank cycles. Just curious if the nice look that I have going now is going to stay that way or get destroyed as soon as the fish start maturing or get the munchies.

thanx


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If you get bad tasting plants (anubias are tough and taste bad) or very tough, fibrous plants, you're likely to have very few plant casualties. I had trouble with my anubias growing algae, but I'm having excellent luck.

I've read about people having luck with Java Fern(it supposedly tastes pretty bad too), but I wouldn't trust my mbuna with something that delicate.


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

thanx. i've already got some java fern in the tank and i'm trying to find somewhere local with some java moss. I was steered away from anubias but if they aren't getting eaten in your tank I may just give them a try also.


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Something to consider is to NOT order fish at this time. I live North of you and it's already 100 degrees. Do you really want to kill the fish? Don't order them until the temperature has dropped to about 88 degrees is my opinion. Logical thinking is that our LOW is about 80 degrees. So, what do you think happens when they arrive in our state? They just boil  I have ordered fish last year and the death rate was 80% on 3 orders Fed Exed overnight. Just a lesson I had to learned and no I didn't take the garantee either as it was my fault if you think about it.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I have demasoni's with sword, anubias, and java fern and they do not bother with any of them. Also, if you are ordering fish, I strongly suggest you pay the money and have them fed exed over night..they are shipped in insulated boxes with some temp packs, so you will have no issues. I cheaped out ONE time and did fed ex 2 day shipping and the water was ice cold when I received them..they all survived, but it was touch and go for a couple of days


----------

